# CL or CS near Prestatyn



## frizzy (Jun 5, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a CL or CS near Prestatyn as we will be visiting the area fairly often over the next few months? Thanks.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There was one which won an award sometime ago but not stayed there, think it was this one?

Mrs M Congreve, Urlescroft, Denbigh Circle, Kinmel Bay, Rhyl. Conwy LL18 5HW. [Tel:~01745 344581] Family toilet, suitable for the disabled. 1 acre, level, hardstands, mv waste point, wc, shwr, el pts, laundry facs. No groundsheets, open Jan-Dec

peedee


----------



## frizzy (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks peedee
We'll give this a try next time we go.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh peedee got that one in quick we have stayed there and it is a smashing little site the owner has a motorhome as well. It is listed in our database with piccys.


Jacquie


----------



## frizzy (Jun 5, 2007)

Sounds great. Can't wait to give it a try. Thanks Jacquie.


----------

